# B9 Rendered with Sport quattro Concept as basis



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So Theophilus Chin has created some renders of what the B9 A4 would look like if Audi used the Sport quattro concept as a basis. I've made a post on our site here: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...rt-quattro-concept-inspired-b9-audi-a4-range/

I'm actually surprised at how well they came out. I wouldn't have liked the idea had you suggested it to me and there are some portions of the overall design that could use some adjustment, but they certainly came out better than I would have expected and in some ways I wish Audi would go for some more aggressive design like this.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Oh damn... that's sharp. Love the side profile at the rear. Side front? Meh. Maybe it would grow on me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The front was the weak spot for me too... but it wouldn't take much...


----------

